# Snakes that don't eat mice



## Devilpacker (Aug 8, 2005)

Are their any snakes availible that don't eat mice if so which ones?

are their any alternitives to feeding mice to snakes?

Thanks


----------



## Andrew (Aug 8, 2005)

Hognose snakes will happily take frogs and toads. Most others are a little more difficult to maintain(unless you can provide a constant supply of other snakes, or salamanders). You can always buy frozen mice if you are not comfortable feeding live ones(frozen ones are reccommended anyways).

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## Devilpacker (Aug 9, 2005)

I heard rough green snakes or ribbon snakes don't eat mice ribbons eat mostly fish and green snakes eat crickets, are their any other spieces like them?


----------



## Andrew (Aug 9, 2005)

Oh yeah, forgot about them, lol. Ribbons will take feeder fish and green snakes will take crickets(ive kept both). I cant think of any others off the top of my head right now, sorry.

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## Devilpacker (Aug 9, 2005)

Were they good snakes to keep?

Also can you buy single frozen mice so you don't have to keep them in the freezer?


----------



## Andrew (Aug 9, 2005)

They were pretty cool snakes.

You could probably get frozen mice from your local pet shop.


----------



## Devilpacker (Aug 9, 2005)

Thanks alot, for the help

Just one more if you don't mind i have read some conflicting info on Garter snakes , some info says they need mice some says the don't, Could you clarify?

Thanks Again


----------



## Andrew (Aug 9, 2005)

The ribbon snakes are actually "aquatic" garter snakes. They spend more time in/around water, and so they eat fish. Different species have different requirements.

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## Devilpacker (Aug 9, 2005)

Thanks for help


----------



## Leah (Aug 9, 2005)

I keep a small garter who is currently eating worms and pill bugs..


----------



## PseudoDave (Aug 9, 2005)

There i also the European counterpart to our grass snake (very much the same in most ways) that is often available over here. Fish, amphibians, worms, even slugs I believe make up its diet. Though obviously availability of those depends on your location.

Dave


----------



## Devilpacker (Aug 9, 2005)

So are those pretty much the only kinds that don't eat mice?


----------



## PseudoDave (Aug 9, 2005)

There are many things in between, but it all depends on your locality and the available species you can obtain. There are egg eating snakes of course, surviving well on quail eggs etc...

Dave


----------



## Devilpacker (Aug 9, 2005)

Thanks for the help

Is their any way to have a snake that eat mice and not have to keep the mice in the frezzer


----------



## PseudoDave (Aug 9, 2005)

Only if you only purchase the mice when you need them. Unless you breed them and don't mind killing them yourself. Feeding live is not something i agree with, so I won't suggest that


----------



## Devilpacker (Aug 9, 2005)

Thanks for the help


----------



## Devilpacker (Aug 9, 2005)

Has anybody kept Banded Watersnakes?


----------

